# Ikan Koi > Kontes Koi >  2nd ASIA GROWOUT EVENT 2010

## monscine

Teman-teman pecinta koi setanah-air,
Pada akhirnya growout antar negara Asia yang kedua yaitu *2ND ASIA GROWOUT EVENT 2010* diadakan di negara kita INDONESIA, bertempat di Samurai Koi Centre, Bandung - Jawa Barat.

*BREEDERS*



*Bloodline :*
> Yamato
> Shining Rose
> Pikachu
> Tsukitsuke Rose
> Love Symbol
> Thunder
> Hiryu
> Nozomi
> Beauty Rose
> Blue Shadow
> Olive No Uta 

Link untuk melihat indukan Sakai : http://www.samuraikoi.com/brochure/2009/

*Varieties :* 
> Kohaku
> Showa
> Sanke

Jumlah :  *50 JUMBO TOSAI FEMALE GUARANTEE*






























 

*Bloodline :*
> Sakura
> Gachapin
> Kokugyo
> Shigeru Jr.
> Rikidozan

Link untuk melihat indukan Dainichi : http://www.dainichikoifarm.com/ENG/production.html

*Varieties :* 
> Kohaku
> Showa
> Sanke

Jumlah :  *50 JUMBO TOSAI FEMALE GUARANTEE*
































*HARGA :* 
[b]>>> *Rp. 10.000.000,-/ekor* tunai (untuk ikan Sakai ataupun Dainichi)
*>>> Cicilan 3x dengan pembayaranRp. 3.500.000,-/bulan*

*MASA GROWOUT :* 
*>>> 7 (tujuh) bulan,dimana 3 bulan pertama di Jepang pada masing-masing farm dan 4 bulan selanjutnya di fasilitas Samurai Koi Centre.* 

*PAKAN :* 
*>>> Sakai koi food yang terdiri dari wheatgerm, color, dan color grow*

*HADIAH :* 
    * Grand Champion - waiting sponsor + 15 kg FD Built-Up Floating
    * Runner up Grand Champion - (champion prize) + 15 kg FD Built-Up Floating
    * Champion of Sakai Fish Farm - a nisai koi from Sakai Fish Farm (the picture will be posted later)
    * Champion of Dainichi Koi Farm - a nisai koi from Dainichi Koi farm (the picture will be posted later)
    * Runner-up Champion of Sakai Fish Farm - waiting sponsor
    * Runner-up Champion of Dainichi Fish Farm - waiting sponsor
    * Best 5 Sakai fish - Sakai Fish Food
    * Best 5 Dainichi fish - Sakai Fish Food

Uncategorized prize yet :

    * One airline ticket to Japan to see All Japan Koi Show 2011
    * One best koi from Mohantaro farm 


*PENDAFTARAN :* 
>>> http://www.koi.com.my/cgi-bin/koifor...;so=ASC;mh=25;

*>>> Daftar di thread ini, nanti panitia akan mengupdate nya.*


Mohon secepatnya mendaftar, karena tempat duduknya amat sangat terbatas!!!   ::  

Untuk selanjutnya thread ini akan dipandu om Dodo /om Alvin / om Riwin yang akan mengupdate status pendaftaran dan lain sebagainya dengan forum Malaysia.   ::

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## udin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koikulo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## udin

> Originally Posted by dattairadian
> 
> sistem milihnya gimana om handy?
> 
> 
> om datta, sementara sistem pemilihan sama seperti yang pertama. Apa ada ide yang lain? Ente kan panitia juga om, kalo ada ide lain, tolong dikemukakan melalui email ya. Kita berpacu dengan waktu.   
> 
> 
> @Om Udin, pemilihan nanti tgl 19 Juni 2010. Kalo memang minat, daftar dulu aja om udin. Takut kehabisan slot.


Daftarnya di forum Koi's apa di forum koi.com.my  ? sy gak bisa bahasa inggris   ::

----------


## udin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## udin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BeauKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## udin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cantonguy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TugubotO

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gom 7rait

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sugureta_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ceem

> Bantu re-posting di koi's, biar gak bulak balik ke forum sebelah.
> Sampai jam 19:50 Rabu 5 May 2010, pendaftaran peserta 2nd ASIA GO sbb :
> 
> *Sakai - Participant list (50) :* 
> 1. Handy Yusran (monscine) (indo) 
> 2. Budi Hartono (beaukoi) (indo) 
> 3. Alan Sim (yysim8 (M'sia) 
> 4. Kueh Chek Ping (yysim8 (M'sia) 
> 5. Sim Wei Ann (yysim8 (M'sia) 
> ...


9. Andy Ceem (Ind)

----------


## sugureta_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hery

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AWI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iyos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ceem

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iyos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tomas_wong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cantonguy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cantonguy

Sudah saya update di Forum Malay.. Tq...  ::

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sugureta_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## e4gler4y

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sugureta_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iyos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iyos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

> Originally Posted by monscine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by dattairadian
> 
> ...


Daftarnya boleh disini om Udin, nanti akan disinkronkan sama om Alvin / om Dodo / om Riwin   ::

----------


## cantonguy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cantonguy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## purawinata

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## udin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## alex_ctp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irwhadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sugureta_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

> bro Handy,
> 
> good work ,  ! tosai nya bukan main body + patern nya ok + dijamin female !!! ===> ngak kalah sama Narita 72 SP malah lebih murah 
> 
> very suprise Kiki bisa dapat tosai dari sakai, sedang kan Sakai farm sendiri aja kekurangan tosai sampai tidak mengadakan auction di bulan april kemarin.


Bro Paul,

Yoi...setuju...bukan karena mau promosi, tapi karena udah liat sendiri fotonya asik-asik ikannya. Gua nungguin batas tgl 24 nihhh supaya bisa ikutan lebih dari 1 ikan...kalau masih sisa   ::  

Betul bro, si Kiki cukup sakti juga nih bisa request jumbo tosai, female guarantee lagi dengan harga begini. Kalo dimasukin auction, rasanya beberapa harganya jauh berlipat dari harga ini.   ::  

Jujur harganya tidak murah, tetapi masuk akal.

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## udin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asantoso

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mich-Joll

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cantonguy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## benhur

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Sakai - Participant lists (50) :
1. Handy Yusran (monscine) (indo)
2. Budi Hartono (beaukoi) (indo)
3. Alan Sim (yysim8 ::  (M'sia)
4. Kueh Chek Ping (yysim8 ::  (M'sia)
5. Sim Wei Ann (yysim8 ::  (M'sia)
6. Daniel Lee (danlee) (M'sia)
7. Amirol Misli (kemeer) (Brunei)
8. Indra Wilis ( IndraW) (Indo)
9. Winlim ( Malaysia)
10. Darren Febriano (Indo)
11. Achmad soni (sbw) (indo)
12 Andy Sitt (andysitt) (M'sia)
13.Effendi Gazali (effendig) (Indonesia)
14. Vincent Cheang (Cheangv) (S'pore)
15. Rony Andry (ronyandry) (Indonesia)
16. Mohandas Gandhi (Mohan) (Malaysia)
17. Gom Sirait (Gom Sirait) (Indonesia)
18. Alvin Harirahardjo (waterkeeper) (Indonesia)
19. Hendro Wirawan (HendroW) (Indonesia)
20. Sam & Sally (bibikoi) (Malaysia)
21. Paul Purawinata (Purawinata) (indonesia)
22. Spencer Tan (st8800) (S'pore)
23. Daniel Chew (wsc88 ::  (Malaysia)
24. Sarkaaj Singh (dheensay) MALAYSIA
25. Kent Phua (KentP) (S'pore)
26. Reynaldo Vidella (dodo) (Indonesia)
27. Teddy Setiawan (e4gler4y) (Indonesia)
28. Kelvin Bay (kelvinbay) (S'pore)
29. Martinus Pauran (Martinus) (Indonesia)
30. Paulino (koi88 ::  (Indonesia)
31. Hafidzuddin Che Din aka Deen (deenblitzed) (MALAYSIA)
32. Udin (tukangkoi) (Indonesia)
33. Alex Tungadi (alex_ctp) (Indonesia)
34. Hadi Irawan (irwhadi) (Indonesia)
35. Andri (asantoso) (Indonesia)
36. Rudi (Mich-Joll) (Indonesia)
37. Rahmat (Indonesia)

Dainichi - Participants list (50) :
1. Tomi Lebang (Arungtasik) (Ind)
2. David Soon (DavidSoon) (S'pore)
3. Chris Lee (DavidSoon) ( S'pore )
4. Frankie Ong (DavidSoon) ( Spore )
5. Joseph Ang (DavidSoon) ( S'pore )
6. Kelvin Wang (DavidSoon) ( S'pore )
7. Christopher Teh (ChristoperTeh) (M'sia)
8. Yulius Sesunan (YBS) (Ind)
9. andy (ceem) (Indonesia)
10. Ibnu Foyaz (Iyoz) (Indonesia)
11. Tomas Wong (IndraW) (Indonesia)
12. Riwin Homan (cantonguy) (Indonesia)
13. William Wong (cookcpu) (S'pore)
14. Poh Beng (koinutx) (S'pore)
15. Burt (koinutx) (S'pore)
16. Jeff Leong (Carpa Diem) (M'sia)
17. F.P. SOO ( YAMAKOSHI M'SIA )
18. Robby Iwan (Cantonguy) (Indonesia)
19. Benny ( benhur ) ( Indonesia )
20. Ahmad (Indonesia)

----------


## purawinata

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## udin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## william tannady

Registrasi no 38. william tannady (Bali) = kohaku sakai

----------


## Budi Bali

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sugureta_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iyos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Budi Bali

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Budi Bali

[quote=monscine]


> Originally Posted by "Budi Bali":2l0v3pzk
> 
> Sakai, Budi Sanjaya -Bali (indonesia).....hidup "circuss" bali.....
> 
> 
> 
> kok nama saya belum masuk ya?????????
> SAKAI....Budi Sanjaya -Bali


huaaa...keliwatan sama om Alvin. Okey saya daftarin ya om Budi   :: [/quote:2l0v3pzk]

thx u bro.....  ::

----------


## sugureta_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Pauran

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## neutokoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sugureta_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mich-Joll

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rubbie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

> Maaf sebelum nya, saya ada daftar di kontingen sakai dan dainichi , apakah itu sah??? , kalau tidak saya minta bantuan pak handy untuk mencancel yang dainichi yah pak handy. tapi kalau ngak melanggar maka di biarkan saja karena saya ada niat untuk memilih dari keduanya pak thanks


Sebelum tgl 24 Mei, stp participant hanya boleh mendaftar satu ikan. Tp setelah tgl itu & tempat masih lowong, Go ahead  ::  . Hal ini semata-mata utk memberi kesempatan kpd hobbis lain utk ikut meramaikan event persahabatan ini. Memang, baik Sakai atau Dainichi, sama2 menggiurkan ya Om? Om Handy juga ud siap2 nambah ikan tuh...  ::

----------


## rubbie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wibowosantoso

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wibowosantoso

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mich-Joll

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi388

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

> om handy 
> koi388 (sakai )


Nama Lengkapnya siapa ya om??   ::

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## daniel80

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harryluhur

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rubbie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wibowosantoso

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harryluhur

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ekochen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## odil kokoy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi388

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## este

Setiadi Theriady  (sakai)

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harryluhur

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harryluhur

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Budi Bali

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## QuickLine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waterkeeper

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rubbie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## e4gler4y

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waterkeeper

Om rubbie,

Kebetulan saya ikut di 1st Asia GO ... ijinkan saya bantu menjelaskan.
Jadi jika anda memilih sakai group, maka anda akan membuat sebuah list dimana list tersebut berisi urutan ikan dari paling anda suka sampai yang paling anda tidak suka. Karena di Sakai Group ada 50 ekor, maka anda punya tugas untuk membuat list no.1 ikan pilihan pertama anda sampai no.50 ikan pilihan terakhir anda. Kemudian kertas berisi list setiap peserta akan diundi pada hari H. Jika kertas anda terambil pertama kali, maka anda berhal atas ikan pilihan pertama anda. Jika kertas anda terambil paling akhir, tetapi ikan pilihan pertama anda belum dipilih orang sebelumnya, maka anda mendapatkan pilihan pertama anda. Jika ikan pilihan pertama anda sudah terambil maka dilihat apakah ikan pilihan kedua anda masih available ... dan seterusnya.
Perlu diingat setiap orang mempunya selera memilih yang berbeda-beda, jadi mungkin saja kertas anda terpilih terakhir tetapi tetap mendapatkan ikan pilihan no.1 anda.

Memang pemilihan seperti ini belum tentu mendapatkan ikan yang anda inginkan, faktor keberuntungan sangat signifikan disini, tetapi berarti semua orang mempunyai peluang yang sama, tidak kurang - tidak lebih.
Pengalaman saya sewaktu penjurian 1st ASIA GO di Singapore, yang lebih diutamakan adalah kebersamaan, kalau tidak salah salah satu tagline nya adalah "Friendship through Scales", jadi harus legowo jika ikan yang anda dapatkan bukanlah yang anda sukai.

Mungkin begitu penjelasan saya, sepertinya GO kali ini akan tetap menggunakan  sistem yang sama. Semoga membantu.




> alo om, kalau boleh minta penjelasan sedikit soalnya ada yang mengganjal di saya. Misal nya kita sudah melunasi (contohnya untuk sakit group) tapi kemudian karena undian atau keberuntungan tidak bagus, ikan yang di inginkan di pilih oleh orang lain. Setelah itu pilih sana sini tak ada yang cocok lagi... untuk kasus yang begini bagaimana cara penyelesaiannya ? soalnya untuk ikan ini kan selera sendiri2 , anggap aja kita dapat undian 30 dan dari situ cuma target in 10 ekor ikan pilihan , semuanya kepilih orang lain yang dapat undian di atas kita. Mohon penjelasannya thanks

----------


## monscine II

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine II

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rubbie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine II

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rubbie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine II

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## benhur

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waterkeeper

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harryluhur

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BeauKoi

> Pengundian akan diadakan di Samurai Koi Centre, Bandung. Rencananya pada tgl 31 Juli 2010 setelah ikan tiba di Indonesia setelah di angkat dari mud pond di Jepang.
> 
> Seandainya tidak bisa mengikuti tidak ada masalah, karena banyak saksi disana nanti. Yang penting Anda mengirimkan form seleksi yang sudah diisi urutan ikan yang diinginkan.
> Rencananya, jika memungkinkan, tiap-tiap ikan akan divideokan agar bisa melihat kondisi ikan pada saat itu.


Bro Handy, kira2 kapan bisa liat videonya? Trus buat isi form seleksi apa ada batasan waktu?

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 0cf_daniel

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine II

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## e4gler4y

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi388

Lapor Om Sony

Atas nama: Andy Yufan
Cicilan pertama Rp 3,5 jt
Transfer 20-05-2010
Ke BCA Pak Kiki

SFF-44

tolong di check ya.
trims

----------


## monscine II

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harryluhur

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine II

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waterkeeper

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine II

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Sakai - Participant lists (50) :
1. Handy Yusran (monscine) (indo) -paid-
2. Budi Hartono (beaukoi) (indo)
3. Alan Sim (yysim88 ) (M'sia)
4. Kueh Chek Ping (yysim88 ) (M'sia)
5. Sim Wei Ann (yysim88 ) (M'sia)
6. Daniel Lee (danlee) (M'sia)
7. Amirol Misli (kemeer) (Brunei)
8. Indra Wilis ( IndraW) (Indo) -paid-
9. Winlim ( Malaysia)
10. Darren Febriano (Indo)
11. Achmad soni (sbw) (indo) -paid-
12 Andy Sitt (andysitt) (M'sia)
13.Effendi Gazali (effendig) (Indonesia)
14. Vincent Cheang (Cheangv) (S'pore)
15. Rony Andry (ronyandry) (Indonesia)
16. Gom Sirait (Gom Sirait) (Indonesia)
17. Alvin Harirahardjo (waterkeeper) (Indonesia)
18. Hendro Wirawan (HendroW) (Indonesia)
19. Sam & Sally (bibikoi) (Malaysia)
20. Paul Purawinata (Purawinata) (indonesia)
21. Spencer Tan (st8800 ) (S'pore)
22. Daniel Chew (wsc888 ) (Malaysia)
23. Sarkaaj Singh (dheensay) MALAYSIA
24. Kent Phua (KentP) (S'pore)
25. Reynaldo Vidella (dodo) (Indonesia)
26. Teddy Setiawan (e4gler4y) (Indonesia) -Term I-
27. Kelvin Bay (kelvinbay) (S'pore)
28. Martinus Pauran (Martinus) (Indonesia)
29. Paulino (koi88 (Indonesia)
30. Hafidzuddin Che Din aka Deen (deenblitzed) (MALAYSIA)
31. Udin (tukangkoi) (Indonesia)
32. Alex Tungadi (alex_ctp) (Indonesia)
33. Hadi Irawan (irwhadi) (Indonesia)
34. Andri (asantoso) (Indonesia
35. Rudi (Mich-Joll) (Indonesia)
36. Rahmat (Cantonguy) (Indonesia)
37. William Tannady (Willambali) (Indonesia)
38. Ricky Poernawan (ricky) (Indonesia)
39. Budi Sanjaya (monscine) (Indonesia)
40. Hartono sukwanto (sbw) (indonesia) -paid-
41. Zaky Tandjung (zaky) (Indonesia)
42. Rubiansyah (rubbie) (Indonesia)
43. Wibowo Santoso (monscine) (Indonesia)
44. Andy Yufan (monscine) (Indonesia) -Term I-
45. Indra Zainal (monscine) (Indonesia)
46. Harry Luhur (monscine) (Indonesia) -paid-
47. Daniel (monscine) (Indonesia) -paid-
48. Eko Oktavianto (monscine) (Indonesia)
49. Hasan Odil Kokoy (monscine) (Indonesia)
50. David Laismana (Quick_line) (Indonesia)
51. Setiadi Theriady (este) (Indonesia)
52. Lim Johan (koipalace) (Indonesia)

Singapore : 4 persons | Malaysia : 9 persons | Indonesia : 36+2 persons | Brunei : 1 persons
TOTAL = 50+2 persons

Dainichi - Participants list (50) :
1. Tomi Lebang (Arungtasik) (Ind)
2. David Soon (DavidSoon) (S'pore)
3. Chris Lee (DavidSoon) ( S'pore )
4. Frankie Ong (DavidSoon) ( Spore )
5. Joseph Ang (DavidSoon) ( S'pore )
6. Kelvin Wang (DavidSoon) ( S'pore )
7. Christopher Teh (ChristoperTeh) (M'sia)
8. Yulius Sesunan (YBS) (Ind)
9. andy (ceem) (Indonesia)
10. Ibnu Foyaz (Iyoz) (Indonesia)
11. Tomas Wong (IndraW) (Indonesia)
12. Riwin Homan (cantonguy) (Indonesia) -paid-
13. William Wong (cookcpu) (S'pore)
14. Poh Beng (koinutx) (S'pore)
15. Burt (koinutx) (S'pore)
16. Jeff Leong (Carpa Diem) (M'sia)
17. F.P. SOO ( YAMAKOSHI M'SIA )
18. Robby Iwan (Cantonguy) (Indonesia)
19. Ahmad (Cantonguy) (Indonesia)
20. Yohanes yusup (sbw) (Indonesia) -paid-
21. FDKOIFOOD.COM (Malaysia)
22. Jacky Ong [ JK KOI CENTRE-Singapore ]
23. HARYANTO P (SBW) (INDONESIA) -paid-
24. HERMAN WITONO (SBW) (INDONESIA)-paid-
25. HENDRAWAN SUDARPO (SBW) (INDONESIA) -paid-
26. JONKIE BUDIMAN (SBW) (INDONESIA) -paid-
27. DIDI WIKARA (SBW) (INDONESIA) -paid-
28. FENDY SUSANTO (SBW) (INDONESIA)
29. BONY(SBW) (INDONESIA)
30. YUDY CHUA (SBW) (INDONESIA)
31. ALBERT GO (SBW) (BRUNEI)
32. ARIYANTO (TECHNO) (INDONESIA) -paid-
33. Jason (koitnux) (Singapore)
34. Kuncoro Tanudirjo (SBW) - Indonesia -paid-
Singapore : 10- persons | Malaysia : 4 persons | BRUNEI : 1 persons | Indonesia : 19 persons
TOTAL = 34 person

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine II

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine II

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine II

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TUKANG KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine II

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TUKANG KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

> Udan bisa mulai pilih kok om 
> Formnya udah dapat kan??


Form yang mana Om ????

----------


## iyos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iyos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arungtasik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Pauran

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harryluhur

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harryluhur

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 0cf_daniel

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harryluhur

Buat ngisi kolam baru.  :: )

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## este

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waterkeeper

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waterkeeper

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

> AO tuh apa ya om Victor??? :P


ssssssstttttttttt.... arak cap orang tua

----------


## TUKANG KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## QuickLine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waterkeeper

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iyos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iyos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## william tannady

om, maaf sy withdraw dari partisipant sakai.....

----------


## iyos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arungtasik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mich-Joll

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waterkeeper

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Pauran

Om Sony .....
Konfirmasi saya sudah melakukan pembayaran via transfer ke rekening pak Kiki BCA senilai 10 juta, tolong di update, tks

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Budi Bali

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Jangan lupa ada undian "CHAMPION QUEST" untuk peserta dan non peserta  ::

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=2][COLOR=black]_"FRIENDSHIP THROUGH SCALES" 
_ 
*BY 

KOI HOBBYISTS FOR KOI HOBBYISTS, KOI  LOVERS FOR KOI LOVERS 
* 
*THE BREEDER  : 
*
*SAKAI FISH  FARM*
Bloodline : 

YamatoShining  RosePikachuTsukitsuke RoseLove SymbolThunderHiryuNozomiBeauty  RoseBlue ShadowOlive No Uta
Varieties : 

KohakuShowaSanke
Parent koi pictures* : SAKAI  PARENT BOOK 2009* 


*DAINICHI  KOI FARM* 
Bloodline : 

SakuraGachapinKokugyoShigeru  Jr.Rikidozan
Varieties : 

KohakuShowaSanke
Parent koi pictures : *DANICHI PARENT KOI* 
 
Semua koi dari kedua breeder adalah *CERTIFICATE  JUMBO TOSAI FEMALE GUARANTEE* 

 
_TUJUAN :_ 

Untuk memperluas persahabatan dan kebersamaan di kalangan penggemar dan pecinta koi koi dari negara di seluruh Asia.Untuk mempelajari beberapa keturunan dari peternak koi terkemuka pada satu waktu yang sama.Untuk mempraktekkan meilih koi yang lebih baik dan lebih baik lagi.Untuk berbagi pengetahuan dan pengalaman antar penggemar dan pecinta koi untuk membuat memelihara koi menjadi lebih baik.Untuk membantu breeder mempromosikan ikan2nya di antara penggemar dan pecinta koi.
 
* 
TEMPAT : 

**SAMURAI KOI  CENTRE* 
Taman Mutiara D IV No. 24  
Cibabat Cimahi - Bandung,   
West Java - Indonesia 
 Phone +62 (022) 665 33 60    
Fax +62  (022) 663 08 67 

*KOLAM :*  
4m x  20m x 1,6m (sekitar 128 ton) untuk masing-masing breeder diisi dengan air gunung alami. 
 
 
_PERIODE :_ 
7 (tujuh) bulan, dengan 3 bulan pertama di kolam lumpur breeder dan 4 bulan di fasilitas Samurai Koi Centre. Grow Out dimulai pada [B] 1 Mei 2010 [/ B] (koi-koi ditempatkan di kolam lumpur pada hari itu) dan akan berakhir pada (tentatif) [B] November [/ B] sebagai hari penjurian.
 
_PAKAN KOI_ : 

Sakai  WheatgermSakai Color UpSakai Color Grow
 
_ 
PENDAFTARAN :_Pendaftaran terbuka untuk semua orang tanpa pengecualian di seluruh negara Asia. Peserta yang ingin bergabung pada acara ini harus daftar nama mereka secara langsung atau melalui perwakilan mereka. Pendaftaran untuk berpartisipasi dilakukan dengan cara sign up di The Malaysian Koi Forum pada thread *2nd Asia Growout Event 2010 - OFFICIAL RELEASE* . 

Pendaftar yang mendaftar melebihi daftar 50 peserta pertama dari kedua breeder akan ditempatkan pada daftar tunggu dan berhak berpartisipasi jika ada peserta pendaftar 50 pertama yang mengundurkan diri atau juga tidak membayar ikan pada batas waktu yang ditentukan 
 
 
_TATA CARA PEMILIHAN :_ 

[LIST][*]Karena jumlah yang terbatas, partisipan hanya boleh memilih  1 ikan sebelum *24 May 2010*. Setelah itu, peserta boleh memilih lebih ikan dari kedua breeder jika masih tersedia.[*]PGambar koi akan diposting dan diberi nomor pada kategori yang bernama *"2ND ASIA GROWOUT EVENT 2010 -  SAKAI FISH FARM SELECTIONS"* dan* "**2ND   ASIA GROWOUT EVENT 2010 - DAINICHI KOI FARM SELECTIONS"* 
[*]Seluruh peserta wajib menyerahkan formulir seleksi mereka paling telat pada*  Rabu, 30 Juni 2010* menggunakan attached Form. Formulir seleksi berisi daftar prioritas ke 1 (pertama) sampai ke 50 (terakhir) dari pilihan masing-masing breeder. Seluruh formulir seleksi dikirim ke *[email protected]*[*]Setiap formulir seleksi digunakan untuk memilih hanya 1 ikan saja.[*]Pengambilan suara akan dilakukan pada hari peresmian, yang direncanakan pada *Sabtu,  31 Juli 2010*[*]Pada pukul 9 pagi, pemungutan formulir seleksi akan dimulai.[*]Pemungutan formulir seleksi dilakukan secara acak di depan saksi dan perwakilan para peserta.[*]Koi pertama yang tercantum di Formulir Seleksi dalam urutan pilihan dan masih tersedia, akan diberikan kepada Pemilik Seleksi Formulir.[*]Setiap peserta yang telah membayar tanpa formulir seleksi akan ditempatkan pada urutan terakhir pada daftar antrian .[*]Sisa dari koi yang ada akan diberikan kepada peserta tanpa Seleksi Formulir dalam proses pemungutan suara penomoran, di depan umum terbuka. [*]Daftar peserta tanpa formulir seleksi akan diumumkan di depan umum pada Kamis, 1 Juli 2010.[*]Seluruh klarifikasi email harus mencantumkanno yang bisa dihubungi dan dikirim ke *[email protected]* atau diposting pada thread di Forum pada Kamis, 1 Juli 2010.[*]Di akhir proses pemilihan,  daftar koi dan masing-masing pemilik akan diposting di Forum Koi Malaysia. .

 
 
_PENJURIAN :_ 

[LIST][*]Pada saat penjurian setiap breeder masing-masing akan memilih 5 ikan, lalu breeder akan menentukan yang menjadi Champion dan Runner Up Champion dari masing-masing kelompok breeder.[*]Juara dari masing-masing breeder akan bersaing untuk memenangkan Grand Champion yang akan dinilai oleh semua peserta secara langsung oleh pemungutan suara. Dari Luar Negeri dan peserta yang tidak hadir dapat mengirimkan suara melalui prosedur khusus yang akan diumumkan kemudian oleh panitia. Satu orang hanya dapat mengirim satu suara dan pemilihan pertama akan dianggap sebagai yang berlaku..

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Budi Bali

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wibowosantoso

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Hendro W

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Budi Bali

Budi Sanjaya Paid on 06/08 by Mbanking 10jt (ref 008 132 641 700)...SFF no 38 thx u




> Sakai - Participant lists (50) :
> 1. Handy Yusran (monscine) (indo) -PAID
> 2. Budi Hartono (beaukoi) (indo)
> 3. Alan Sim (yysim88 ) (M'sia)
> 4. Kueh Chek Ping (yysim88 ) (M'sia)
> 5. Sim Wei Ann (yysim88 ) (M'sia)
> 6. Daniel Lee (danlee) (M'sia) -PAID
> 7. Amirol Misli (kemeer) (Brunei) -PAID
> 8. Indra Wilis ( IndraW) (Indo) -PAID
> ...

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cantonguy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Om SBW, sudah bayar yah ... tadi transfer ke rek pak Kiki Sutarki di BCA ... tadi sudah forward sms nya ke Kang Sonny dan Mbak Sally Samurai

Dodo

----------


## irwhadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rubbie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## odil kokoy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Pauran

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Pauran

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

_Update peserta terakhir :_

Sakai  - Participant lists (50) :    
1. Handy Yusran  (monscine) (indo) -PAID   
2.  Budi Hartono (beaukoi) (indo)
3. Alan Sim (yysim88 ) (M'sia) -PAID   
4. Kueh Chek Ping (yysim88 )  (M'sia) -PAID
5. Sim Wei Ann  (yysim88 ) (M'sia) PAID
6.  Daniel Lee (danlee) (M'sia) -PAID 
7.    Amirol Misli (kemeer) (Brunei) -PAID  
8.    Indra Wilis ( IndraW) (Indo) -PAID 
9.   Achmad soni (sbw) (indo) -PAID  
10.   Andy Sitt (andysitt) (M'sia) -PAID  
11.  Effendi  Gazali (effendig) (Indonesia) -PAID (TERM  1)
12. Vincent Cheang (Cheangv) (S'pore) -PAID  
13.    Rony Andry (ronyandry) (Indonesia)
14. Alvin Harirahardjo  (waterkeeper) (Indonesia)
15.  Hendro Wirawan (HendroW)  (Indonesia) -PAID  
16. Sam & Sally (bibikoi) (Malaysia) -PAID  
17.  Paul Purawinata (Purawinata) (indonesia) -PAID  
18.    Spencer Tan (st8800 ) (S'pore) -PAID  
19.  Sarkaaj Singh (dheensay) MALAYSIA    
20. Kent Phua (KentP) (S'pore)     
21.  Reynaldo Vidella (dodo) (Indonesia) -PAID  
22. Teddy Setiawan (e4gler4y) (Indonesia) -PAID (TERM  1)    
23. Kelvin Bay (kelvinbay) (S'pore) -PAID  
24.  Martinus Pauran (Martinus) (Indonesia)    
25. Paulino (koi88  (Indonesia)    
26. Hafidzuddin Che Din aka Deen (deenblitzed)  (MALAYSIA)    
27. Udin (tukangkoi) (Indonesia)    
28. Alex  Tungadi (alex_ctp) (Indonesia) -PAID  
29.    Hadi Irawan (irwhadi) (Indonesia) -PAID  
30. Andri (asantoso) (Indonesia )    
31. Rahmat (Cantonguy)  (Indonesia) -PAID  
32. Ricky Poernawan (ricky) (Indonesia)    
33. Budi Sanjaya  (monscine) (Indonesia) -PAID  
34.    Hartono sukwanto (sbw) (indonesia) -PAID  
35.  Zaky Tandjung (zaky) (Indonesia)    
36. Rubiansyah (rubbie)  (Indonesia)    
37. Andy Yufan (monscine) (Indonesia)-PAID (TERM  1)    
38. Indra Zainal (monscine) (Indonesia) -PAID  
39.    Harry Luhur (monscine) (Indonesia) -PAID  
40.  Daniel (monscine) (Indonesia) -PAID  
41.  Eko Oktavianto (monscine) (Indonesia) -PAID  
42.    Hasan Odil Kokoy (monscine) (Indonesia)    
43. Lim Johan  (koipalace) (Indonesia)    
44. Julius hidayat (koifishlover)  (Indonesia )    
45.  Ibnu Foyaz (iyos) (Indonesia)    
46. Nino  Norman (sbw) (Indonesia)    
47.  Hendrawan sudarpo (sbw) (Indonesia)  -PAID  
 
Singapore     : 4 persons | Malaysia : 8 persons | Indonesia : 34  persons | Brunei : 1 person   
TOTAL     = 47 persons 
 
Dainichi - Participants list (50) :    
1. Tomi Lebang  (Arungtasik) (Ind)-PAID (TERM  1)    
2. David Soon (DavidSoon) (S'pore)    
3. Chris Lee  (DavidSoon)  ( S'pore )    
4. Frankie Ong (DavidSoon) ( Spore )    
5.   Joseph Ang  (DavidSoon) ( S'pore )    
6. Kelvin Wang (DavidSoon) (  S'pore )    
7.  Yulius Sesunan (YBS) (Ind)    
8. andy (ceem)  (Indonesia)    
9. Ibnu  Foyaz (Iyoz) (Indonesia)    
10. Tomas  Wong (IndraW) (Indonesia)    
11.  Riwin Homan (cantonguy)  (Indonesia) -PAID  
12.    William Wong (cookcpu) (S'pore) -PAID  
13.  Poh Beng (koinutx) (S'pore) -PAID  
14.  Jeff Leong (Carpa Diem) (M'sia) PAID   
15. F.P. SOO ( YAMAKOSHI M'SIA ) -PAID  
16.    Robby Iwan (Cantonguy) (Indonesia)-PAID  
17.    Ahmad (Cantonguy) (Indonesia)    
18. Yohanes yusup (sbw)  (Indonesia)-PAID  
19. FDKOIFOOD.COM (Malaysia) (to pay via Max Koi)   
20.  Jacky Ong [ JK KOI  CENTRE-Singapore ]    
21. HARYANTO P (SBW)  (INDONESIA) -PAID  
22. HERMAN WITONO (SBW) (INDONESIA) -PAID  
23.    HENDRAWAN SUDARPO (SBW) (INDONESIA) -PAID  
24.    JONKIE BUDIMAN (SBW) (INDONESIA) -PAID  
25.  DIDI WIKARA (SBW) (INDONESIA) -PAID  
26.  FENDY SUSANTO (SBW) (INDONESIA)    
27. BONY(SBW) (INDONESIA)    
28.   YUDY CHUA (SBW) (INDONESIA)    
29. ALBERT GO (SBW) (BRUNEI)    
30.   ARIYANTO (TECHNO) (INDONESIA) -PAID  
31.  Jason (koitnux) (Singapore)    
32. Kuncoro Tanudirjo (SBW) -  Indonesia  -PAID 
33.    Harry Luhur (monscine) (Indonesia)-PAID  
34. KC   Ong (Sunshine) (Brunei)-PAID    
35. Handy Yusran (monscine)  (Indonesia)    
36. Fentjie Iriandi (SBW) (INDONESIA) -PAID  
37.  Achmad Soni (SBW) (INDONESIA) -PAID  
38.    Dody Chandra (SBW) (INDONESIA)-PAID  
 
Singapore    : 9 persons | Malaysia : 3 persons | Indonesia : 24   persons | Brunei : 2 persons   
TOTAL     = 38 persons

----------


## iyos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## odil kokoy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## odil kokoy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Sakai - Participant lists (50) :
1. Handy Yusran (monscine) (indo) -PAID
2. Budi Hartono (beaukoi) (indo)
3. Alan Sim (yysim88 ) (M'sia) -PAID
4. Kueh Chek Ping (yysim88 ) (M'sia) -PAID
5. Sim Wei Ann (yysim88 ) (M'sia) PAID
6. Daniel Lee (danlee) (M'sia) -PAID
7. Amirol Misli (kemeer) (Brunei) -PAID
8. Indra Wilis ( IndraW) (Indo) -PAID
9. Achmad soni (sbw) (indo) -PAID
10. Andy Sitt (andysitt) (M'sia) -PAID
11. Effendi Gazali (effendig) (Indonesia) -PAID (TERM 1)
12. Vincent Cheang (Cheangv) (S'pore) -PAID
13. Rony Andry (ronyandry) (Indonesia)
14. Alvin Harirahardjo (waterkeeper) (Indonesia)
15. Hendro Wirawan (HendroW) (Indonesia) -PAID
16. Sam & Sally (bibikoi) (Malaysia) -PAID
17. Paul Purawinata (Purawinata) (indonesia) -PAID
18. Spencer Tan (st8800 ) (S'pore) -PAID
19. Sarkaaj Singh (dheensay) MALAYSIA
20. Kent Phua (KentP) (S'pore)
21. Reynaldo Vidella (dodo) (Indonesia) -PAID
22. Teddy Setiawan (e4gler4y) (Indonesia) -PAID (TERM 1)
23. Kelvin Bay (kelvinbay) (S'pore) -PAID
24. Martinus Pauran (Martinus) (Indonesia)
25. Paulino (koi88 (Indonesia)
26. Hafidzuddin Che Din aka Deen (deenblitzed) (MALAYSIA)
27. Udin (tukangkoi) (Indonesia)
28. Alex Tungadi (alex_ctp) (Indonesia) -PAID
29. Hadi Irawan (irwhadi) (Indonesia) -PAID
30. Andri (asantoso) (Indonesia )
31. Rahmat (Cantonguy) (Indonesia) -PAID
32. Ricky Poernawan (ricky) (Indonesia)
33. Budi Sanjaya (monscine) (Indonesia) -PAID
34. Hartono sukwanto (sbw) (indonesia) -PAID
35. Zaky Tandjung (zaky) (Indonesia)
36. Rubiansyah (rubbie) (Indonesia)
37. Andy Yufan (monscine) (Indonesia)-PAID (TERM 1)
38. Indra Zainal (monscine) (Indonesia) -PAID
39. Harry Luhur (monscine) (Indonesia) -PAID
40. Daniel (monscine) (Indonesia) -PAID
41. Eko Oktavianto (monscine) (Indonesia) -PAID
42. Hasan Odil Kokoy (monscine) (Indonesia) -PAID
43. Lim Johan (koipalace) (Indonesia)
44. Julius hidayat (koifishlover) (Indonesia )
45. Nino Norman (sbw) (Indonesia)
46. Hendrawan sudarpo (sbw) (Indonesia) -PAID
47. Djuju suryana (sbw) (Indonesia)-PAID
Singapore : 4 persons | Malaysia : 8 persons | Indonesia : 34 persons | Brunei : 1 person
TOTAL = 47 persons

Dainichi - Participants list (50) :
1. Tomi Lebang (Arungtasik) (Ind)-PAID (TERM 1)
2. David Soon (DavidSoon) (S'pore)
3. Chris Lee (DavidSoon) ( S'pore )
4. Frankie Ong (DavidSoon) ( Spore )
5. Joseph Ang (DavidSoon) ( S'pore )
6. Kelvin Wang (DavidSoon) ( S'pore )
7. Yulius Sesunan (YBS) (Ind)
8. andy (ceem) (Indonesia)
9. Tomas Wong (IndraW) (Indonesia)
10. Riwin Homan (cantonguy) (Indonesia) -PAID
11. William Wong (cookcpu) (S'pore) -PAID
12. Poh Beng (koinutx) (S'pore) -PAID
13. Jeff Leong (Carpa Diem) (M'sia) PAID
14. F.P. SOO ( YAMAKOSHI M'SIA ) -PAID
15. Robby Iwan (Cantonguy) (Indonesia)-PAID
16. Ahmad (Cantonguy) (Indonesia)
17. Yohanes yusup (sbw) (Indonesia)-PAID
18. FDKOIFOOD.COM (Malaysia) (to pay via Max Koi)
19. Jacky Ong [ JK KOI CENTRE-Singapore ]
20. HARYANTO P (SBW) (INDONESIA) -PAID
21. HERMAN WITONO (SBW) (INDONESIA) -PAID
22. HENDRAWAN SUDARPO (SBW) (INDONESIA) -PAID
23. JONKIE BUDIMAN (SBW) (INDONESIA) -PAID
24. DIDI WIKARA (SBW) (INDONESIA) -PAID
25. FENDY SUSANTO (SBW) (INDONESIA)
26. BONY(SBW) (INDONESIA)
27. YUDY CHUA (SBW) (INDONESIA)
28. ALBERT GO (SBW) (BRUNEI)
29. ARIYANTO (TECHNO) (INDONESIA) -PAID
30. Jason (koitnux) (Singapore)
31. Kuncoro Tanudirjo (SBW) - Indonesia -PAID
32. Harry Luhur (monscine) (Indonesia)-PAID
33. KC Ong (Sunshine) (Brunei)-PAID
34. Handy Yusran (monscine) (Indonesia)
35. Fentjie Iriandi (SBW) (INDONESIA) -PAID
36. Achmad Soni (SBW) (INDONESIA) -PAID
37. Dody Chandra (SBW) (INDONESIA)-PAID
38. Djuju suryana (SBW) (INDONESIA)-PAID
39. Wahyudi (SBW) (INDONESIA)-PAID


Singapore : 9 persons | Malaysia : 3 persons | Indonesia : 25 persons | Brunei : 2 persons
TOTAL = 39 persons[/QUOTE]

[QUOTE=sbw;274470]Update peserta terakhir :

    Sakai - Participant lists (50) :
    1. Handy Yusran (monscine) (indo) -PAID
    2. Budi Hartono (beaukoi) (indo)
    3. Alan Sim (yysim88 ) (M'sia) -PAID
    4. Kueh Chek Ping (yysim88 ) (M'sia) -PAID
    5. Sim Wei Ann (yysim88 ) (M'sia) PAID
    6. Daniel Lee (danlee) (M'sia) -PAID
    7. Amirol Misli (kemeer) (Brunei) -PAID
    8. Indra Wilis ( IndraW) (Indo) -PAID
    9. Achmad soni (sbw) (indo) -PAID
    10. Andy Sitt (andysitt) (M'sia) -PAID
    11. Effendi Gazali (effendig) (Indonesia) -PAID (TERM 1)
    12. Vincent Cheang (Cheangv) (S'pore) -PAID
    13. Rony Andry (ronyandry) (Indonesia)
    14. Alvin Harirahardjo (waterkeeper) (Indonesia)
    15. Hendro Wirawan (HendroW) (Indonesia) -PAID
    16. Sam & Sally (bibikoi) (Malaysia) -PAID
    17. Paul Purawinata (Purawinata) (indonesia) -PAID
    18. Spencer Tan (st8800 ) (S'pore) -PAID
    19. Sarkaaj Singh (dheensay) MALAYSIA
    20. Kent Phua (KentP) (S'pore)
    21. Reynaldo Vidella (dodo) (Indonesia) -PAID
    22. Teddy Setiawan (e4gler4y) (Indonesia) -PAID (TERM 1)
    23. Kelvin Bay (kelvinbay) (S'pore) -PAID
    24. Martinus Pauran (Martinus) (Indonesia) -PAID
    25. Paulino (koi88 (Indonesia)
    26. Hafidzuddin Che Din aka Deen (deenblitzed) (MALAYSIA)
    27. Udin (tukangkoi) (Indonesia)
    28. Alex Tungadi (alex_ctp) (Indonesia) -PAID
    29. Hadi Irawan (irwhadi) (Indonesia) -PAID
    30. Andri (asantoso) (Indonesia )
    31. Rahmat (Cantonguy) (Indonesia) -PAID
    32. Ricky Poernawan (ricky) (Indonesia)
    33. Budi Sanjaya (monscine) (Indonesia) -PAID
    34. Hartono sukwanto (sbw) (indonesia) -PAID
    35. Zaky Tandjung (zaky) (Indonesia)
    36. Rubiansyah (rubbie) (Indonesia)
    37. Andy Yufan (monscine) (Indonesia)-PAID (TERM 1)
    38. Indra Zainal (monscine) (Indonesia) -PAID
    39. Harry Luhur (monscine) (Indonesia) -PAID
    40. Daniel (monscine) (Indonesia) -PAID
    41. Eko Oktavianto (monscine) (Indonesia) -PAID
    42. Hasan Odil Kokoy (monscine) (Indonesia)
    43. Lim Johan (koipalace) (Indonesia)
    44. Julius hidayat (koifishlover) (Indonesia )
    45. Nino Norman (sbw) (Indonesia)
    46. Hendrawan sudarpo (sbw) (Indonesia) -PAID
    47. Djuju suryana (sbw) (Indonesia)-PAID
    Singapore : 4 persons | Malaysia : 8 persons | Indonesia : 34 persons | Brunei : 1 person
    TOTAL = 47 persons

    Dainichi - Participants list (50) :
    1. Tomi Lebang (Arungtasik) (Ind)-PAID (TERM 1)
    2. David Soon (DavidSoon) (S'pore)
    3. Chris Lee (DavidSoon) ( S'pore )
    4. Frankie Ong (DavidSoon) ( Spore )
    5. Joseph Ang (DavidSoon) ( S'pore )
    6. Kelvin Wang (DavidSoon) ( S'pore )
    7. Yulius Sesunan (YBS) (Ind)
    8. andy (ceem) (Indonesia)
    9. Tomas Wong (IndraW) (Indonesia)
    10. Riwin Homan (cantonguy) (Indonesia) -PAID
    11. William Wong (cookcpu) (S'pore) -PAID
    12. Poh Beng (koinutx) (S'pore) -PAID
    13. Jeff Leong (Carpa Diem) (M'sia) PAID
    14. F.P. SOO ( YAMAKOSHI M'SIA ) -PAID
    15. Robby Iwan (Cantonguy) (Indonesia)-PAID
    16. Ahmad (Cantonguy) (Indonesia)
    17. Yohanes yusup (sbw) (Indonesia)-PAID
    18.  FDKOIFOOD.COM (Malaysia) (to pay via Max Koi)
    19. Jacky Ong [ JK KOI CENTRE-Singapore ]
    20. HARYANTO P (SBW) (INDONESIA) -PAID
    21. HERMAN WITONO (SBW) (INDONESIA) -PAID
    22. HENDRAWAN SUDARPO (SBW) (INDONESIA) -PAID
    23. JONKIE BUDIMAN (SBW) (INDONESIA) -PAID
    24. DIDI WIKARA (SBW) (INDONESIA) -PAID
    25. FENDY SUSANTO (SBW) (INDONESIA)
    26. BONY(SBW) (INDONESIA)
    27. YUDY CHUA (SBW) (INDONESIA)
    28. ALBERT GO (SBW) (BRUNEI)
    29. ARIYANTO (TECHNO) (INDONESIA) -PAID
    30. Jason (koitnux) (Singapore)
    31. Kuncoro Tanudirjo (SBW) - Indonesia -PAID
    32. Harry Luhur (monscine) (Indonesia)-PAID
    33. KC Ong (Sunshine) (Brunei)-PAID
    34. Handy Yusran (monscine) (Indonesia)
    35. Fentjie Iriandi (SBW) (INDONESIA) -PAID
    36. Achmad Soni (SBW) (INDONESIA) -PAID
    37. Dody Chandra (SBW) (INDONESIA)-PAID
    38. Djuju suryana (SBW) (INDONESIA)-PAID


    Singapore : 9 persons | Malaysia : 3 persons | Indonesia : 24 persons | Brunei : 2 persons
    TOTAL = 38 persons

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## odil kokoy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## odil kokoy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tomas_wong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rubbie

Rubiansyah (rubbie) withdraw karena ada rencana pindah ke luar daerah di akhir tahun , sorry to all

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Updating payment 27june 2010 :
Sakai - Participant lists (50) :
1. Handy Yusran (monscine) (indo) -PAID
2. Budi Hartono (beaukoi) (indo)
3. Alan Sim (yysim88 ) (M'sia) -PAID
4. Kueh Chek Ping (yysim88 ) (M'sia) -PAID
5. Sim Wei Ann (yysim88 ) (M'sia) -PAID
6. Daniel Lee (danlee) (M'sia) -PAID
7. Amirol Misli (kemeer) (Brunei) -PAID
8. Indra Wilis ( IndraW) (Indo) -PAID
9. Achmad soni (sbw) (indo) -PAID
10. Andy Sitt (andysitt) (M'sia) -PAID
11. Effendi Gazali (effendig) (Indonesia) -PAID
12. Vincent Cheang (Cheangv) (S'pore) -PAID
13. Rony Andry (ronyandry) (Indonesia)
14. Alvin Harirahardjo (waterkeeper) (Indonesia)
15. Hendro Wirawan (HendroW) (Indonesia) -PAID
16. Sam & Sally (bibikoi) (Malaysia) -PAID
17. Paul Purawinata (Purawinata) (indonesia) -PAID
18. Spencer Tan (st8800 ) (S'pore) -PAID
19. Sarkaaj Singh (dheensay) MALAYSIA
20. Kent Phua (KentP) (S'pore)
21. Reynaldo Vidella (dodo) (Indonesia) -PAID
22. Teddy Setiawan (e4gler4y) (Indonesia) -PAID (TERM 2)
23. Kelvin Bay (kelvinbay) (S'pore) -PAID
24. Martinus Pauran (Martinus) (Indonesia) -PAID
25. Paulino (koi88 (Indonesia) -PAID
26. Hafidzuddin Che Din aka Deen (deenblitzed) (MALAYSIA)
27. Udin (tukangkoi) (Indonesia)
28. Alex Tungadi (alex_ctp) (Indonesia) -PAID
29. Hadi Irawan (irwhadi) (Indonesia) -PAID
30. Andri (asantoso) (Indonesia )-PAID
31. Rahmat (Cantonguy) (Indonesia) -PAID
32. Ricky Poernawan (ricky) (Indonesia) -PAID (TERM 1)
33. Budi Sanjaya (monscine) (Indonesia) -PAID
34. Hartono sukwanto (sbw) (indonesia) -PAID
35. Zaky Tandjung (zaky) (Indonesia)
36. Andy Yufan (monscine) (Indonesia) -PAID (TERM 1)
37. Indra Zainal (monscine) (Indonesia) -PAID
38. Harry Luhur (monscine) (Indonesia) -PAID
39. Daniel (monscine) (Indonesia) -PAID
40. Eko Oktavianto (monscine) (Indonesia) -PAID
41. Hasan Odil Kokoy (monscine) (Indonesia) -PAID
42. Lim Johan (koipalace) (Indonesia)
43. Nino Norman (sbw) (Indonesia)
44. Hendrawan sudarpo (sbw) (Indonesia) -PAID
45. Djuju suryana (sbw) (Indonesia) -PAID
46. Albert Go (Sbw) (Brunei) -PAID
47. Surya santosa / Aming (sbw) (Indonesia)-PAID
48. Dani purnama (sbw) (Indonesia)-PAID
49. Hardianto (sbw) (Indonesia)-PAID 
50. Charles phoea (sbw) (Indonesia)-PAID 

Singapore : 4 persons | Malaysia : 8 persons | Indonesia : 36 persons | Brunei : 2 person
TOTAL = 50 persons


Dainichi - Participants list (50) :
1. Tomi Lebang (Arungtasik) (Indonesia) -PAID
2. David Soon (DavidSoon) (S'pore) -PAID
3. Chris Lee (DavidSoon) ( S'pore ) -PAID
4. Frankie Ong (DavidSoon) ( Spore ) -PAID
5. Joseph Ang (DavidSoon) ( S'pore ) -PAID
6. Kelvin Wang (DavidSoon) ( S'pore ) -PAID
7. Yulius Sesunan (YBS) (Ind) -PAID
8. andy (ceem) (Indonesia)
9. Riwin Homan (cantonguy) (Indonesia) -PAID
10. William Wong (cookcpu) (S'pore) -PAID
11. Poh Beng (koinutx) (S'pore) -PAID
12. Jeff Leong (Carpa Diem) (M'sia) -PAID
13. F.P. SOO ( YAMAKOSHI M'SIA ) -PAID
14. Robby Iwan (Cantonguy) (Indonesia) -PAID
15. Yohanes Yusup (sbw) (Indonesia) -PAID
16. FDKOIFOOD.COM (Malaysia) (to pay via Max Koi)
17. Jacky Ong [ JK KOI CENTRE-Singapore ]
18. Haryanto P. (Sbw) (Indonesia) -PAID
19. Herman Witono (Sbw) (Indonesia) -PAID
20. Hendrawan Sudarpo (Sbw) (Indonesia) -PAID
21. Jonkie Budiman (Sbw) (Indonesia) -PAID
22. Didi Wikara (Sbw) (Indonesia) -PAID
23. Fendy Susanto (Sbw) (Indonesia)
24. Bony (Sbw) (Indonesia)
25. Yudy Chua (Sbw) (Indonesia)
26. Albert Go (Sbw) (Brunei) -PAID
27. Ariyanto (Techno) (Indonesia) -PAID
28. Jason (koitnux) (Singapore)
29. Kuncoro Tanudirjo (Sbw) (Indonesia) -PAID
30. Harry Luhur (monscine) (Indonesia) -PAID
31. KC Ong (Sunshine) (Brunei) -PAID
32. Handy Yusran (monscine) (Indonesia) -PAID
33. Fentjie Iriandi (Sbw) (Indonesia) -PAID
34. Achmad Soni (Sbw) (Indonesia) -PAID
35. Dody Chandra (Sbw) (Indonesia) -PAID
36. Djuju suryana (Sbw) (Indonesia) -PAID
37. Wahyudi (Sbw) (Indonesia) -PAID
38. Candra winata (Sbw) (Indonesia) -PAID

Singapore : 9 persons | Malaysia : 3 persons | Indonesia : 24 persons | Brunei : 2 persons
TOTAL = 38 persons

----------


## waterkeeper

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waterkeeper

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

spesifik acara nya gimana om?
udah lama nih gak megang camera ... biasa nya model ikan beneran...

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Budi Bali

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

> Just Wondering.... kita submit form paling telat tgl 15 July, ikan datang untuk di pic dan video tgl 23 July, seleksi tgl 31 July... artinya kita pilih ikan nya (dengan submit form tgl 15 july) lebih dulu dong dari liat video ikannya??


Iya betul om Budi, pada 1st Asia GrowOut, pada hari H nanti akan ada kesempatan terakhir untuk merubah seleksi yang sudah disubmit. Jika pada hari itu om Budi datang ke Bandung pada acara seleksi, bisa melakukan perubahan. Rencananya 2 jam sebelum acara pemilihan. Nanti akan diumumkan format acaranya.

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

PARTICIPANT UPDATE 2nd ASIA GROWTH OUT EVENT 2010
Based on the payment received, so participants of 2nd ASIA GROWTH OUT EVENT 2010 would be:
Sakai - Participant lists (4 ::  :
1. Handy Yusran (monscine) (indo) -PAID
2. Alan Sim (yysim88 ) (M'sia) -PAID -RECEIVED
3. Kueh Chek Ping (yysim88 ) (M'sia) -PAID -RECEIVED
4. Sim Wei Ann (yysim88 ) (M'sia) -PAID -RECEIVED
5. Daniel Lee (danlee) (M'sia) -PAID -RECEIVED
6. Amirol Misli (kemeer) (Brunei) -PAID -RECEIVED
7. Indra Wilis ( IndraW) (Indo) -PAID -RECEIVED
8. Achmad soni (sbw) (indo) -PAID -RECEIVED
9. Andy Sitt (andysitt) (M'sia) -PAID -RECEIVED
10. Effendi Gazali (effendig) (Indonesia) -PAID -RECEIVED
11. Vincent Cheang (Cheangv) (S'pore) -PAID -RECEIVED
12. Alvin Harirahardjo (waterkeeper) (Indonesia) -PAID (TERM 1) -RECEIVED
13. Hendro Wirawan (HendroW) (Indonesia) -PAID -RECEIVED
14. Sam & Sally (bibikoi) (Malaysia) -PAID
15. Paul Purawinata (Purawinata) (indonesia) -PAID -RECEIVED
16. Spencer Tan (st8800 ) (S'pore) -PAID
17. Sarkaaj Singh (dheensay) MALAYSIA -PAID
18. Reynaldo Vidella (dodo) (Indonesia) -PAID -RECEIVED
19. Teddy Setiawan (e4gler4y) (Indonesia) -PAID (TERM 2) -RECEIVED
20. Kelvin Bay (kelvinbay) (S'pore) -PAID -RECEIVED
21. Martinus Pauran (Martinus) (Indonesia) -PAID -RECEIVED
22. Paulino (koi88 (Indonesia) -PAID -RECEIVED
23. Hafidzuddin Che Din aka Deen (deenblitzed) (MALAYSIA)-PAID
24. Alex Tungadi (alex_ctp) (Indonesia) -PAID -RECEIVED
25. Hadi Irawan (irwhadi) (Indonesia) -PAID -RECEIVED
26. Andri (asantoso) (Indonesia )-PAID -RECEIVED
27. Rahmat (Cantonguy) (Indonesia) -PAID
28. Ricky Poernawan (ricky) (Indonesia) -PAID (TERM 1) -RECEIVED
29. Budi Sanjaya (monscine) (Indonesia) -PAID -RECEIVED
30. Hartono sukwanto (sbw) (indonesia) -PAID -RECEIVED
31. Andy Yufan (monscine) (Indonesia) -PAID (TERM 1) -RECEIVED
32. Indra Zainal (monscine) (Indonesia) -PAID -RECEIVED
33. Harry Luhur (monscine) (Indonesia) -PAID -RECEIVED
34. Daniel (monscine) (Indonesia) -PAID -RECEIVED
35. Eko Oktavianto (monscine) (Indonesia) -PAID -RECEIVED
36. Hasan Odil Kokoy (monscine) (Indonesia) -PAID -RECEIVED
37. Nino Norman (sbw) (Indonesia) -PAID (TERM 1) -RECEIVED
38. Hendrawan sudarpo (sbw) (Indonesia) -PAID -RECEIVED
39. Djuju suryana (sbw) (Indonesia) -PAID -RECEIVED
40. Albert Go (Sbw) (Brunei) -PAID -RECEIVED
41. Surya santosa / Aming (sbw) (Indonesia)-PAID -RECEIVED
42. Dani purnama (sbw) (Indonesia)-PAID -RECEIVED
43. Hardianto (sbw) (Indonesia)-PAID -RECEIVED
44. Charles phoea (sbw) (Indonesia)-PAID -RECEIVED
45. limjohan (sbw) (Indonesia)-PAID -RECEIVED
46. Ahmad Iden (sbw) (Indonesia)-PAID -RECEIVED
47. Bonny (sbw) (Indonesia)-PAID -RECEIVED
48. Lili Mulyadi (sbw) (Indonesia)-PAID -RECEIVED


Singapore : 4 persons | Malaysia : 8 persons | Indonesia : 34 persons | Brunei : 2 person
TOTAL = 48 persons


Dainichi - Participants list (37) :
1. Tomi Lebang (Arungtasik) (Indonesia) -PAID -RECEIVED
2. David Soon (DavidSoon) (S'pore) -PAID
3. Chris Lee (DavidSoon) ( S'pore ) -PAID
4. Frankie Ong (DavidSoon) ( Spore ) -PAID
5. Joseph Ang (DavidSoon) ( S'pore ) -PAID
6. Kelvin Wang (DavidSoon) ( S'pore ) -PAID
7. Yulius Sesunan (YBS) (Ind) -PAID
8. Riwin Homan (cantonguy) (Indonesia) -PAID
9. William Wong (cookcpu) (S'pore) -PAID -RECEIVED
10. Poh Beng (koinutx) (S'pore) -PAID
11. Jeff Leong (Carpa Diem) (M'sia) -PAID
12. F.P. SOO ( YAMAKOSHI M'SIA ) -PAID -RECEIVED
13. Robby Iwan (Cantonguy) (Indonesia) -PAID -RECEIVED
14. Yohanes Yusup (sbw) (Indonesia) -PAID -RECEIVED
15. Jacky Ong [ JK KOI CENTRE-Singapore ] -PAID
16. Haryanto P. (Sbw) (Indonesia) -PAID -RECEIVED
17. Herman Witono (Sbw) (Indonesia) -PAID -RECEIVED
18. Hendrawan Sudarpo (Sbw) (Indonesia) -PAID -RECEIVED
19. Jonkie Budiman (Sbw) (Indonesia) -PAID -RECEIVED
20. Didi Wikara (Sbw) (Indonesia) -PAID -RECEIVED
21. Bony (Sbw) (Indonesia) -PAID -RECEIVED
22. Albert Go (Sbw) (Brunei) -PAID -RECEIVED
23. Ariyanto (Techno) (Indonesia) -PAID -RECEIVED
24. Jason (koitnux) (Singapore) -PAID
25. Kuncoro Tanudirjo (Sbw) (Indonesia) -PAID -RECEIVED
26. Harry Luhur (monscine) (Indonesia) -PAID -RECEIVED
27. KC Ong (Sunshine) (Brunei) -PAID -RECEIVED
28. Handy Yusran (monscine) (Indonesia) -PAID
29. Fentjie Iriandi (Sbw) (Indonesia) -PAID -RECEIVED
30. Achmad Soni (Sbw) (Indonesia) -PAID -RECEIVED
31. Dody Chandra (Sbw) (Indonesia) -PAID -RECEIVED
32. Wahyudi (Sbw) (Indonesia) -PAID -RECEIVED
33. Candra winata (Sbw) (Indonesia) -PAID -RECEIVED
34. Lili Mulyadi (Sbw) (Indonesia) -PAID -RECEIVED
35. Agustinus Foe (Sbw) (Indonesia) -PAID -RECEIVED
36. Yanto widjaya (Sbw) (Indonesia) -PAID -RECEIVED
37. Rusli (sbw) (Indonesia)-PAID -RECEIVED

Singapore : 9 persons | Malaysia : 2 persons | Indonesia : 24 persons | Brunei : 2 persons
TOTAL = 37 persons

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hari ini ikan koi dari Sakai dan Dainichi sudah datang di Samurai Koi Centre. Bocoran dari om Soni Achmad  ikan sakai nya gedeeee gedeeee euy n semok semok. Size udah hampir 50cm. Katanya paling gede 48 cm gitu. Gak sabar nihhh liat foto-foto ikan yang  dari om Soni. Ayoooo om Soni ditungguuuu  ::

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Budi Bali

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Budi Bali

> Waduuh sayang banget aku gak bisa dateng karena sdg diluar kota..,Kang Sony kemaren ikan2nya diukur ga.? sdh berapa ya ukuran skg?
> ukuran yg tertera di foto kan ukuran 3 bulan yg lalu yah?


@ oom Robby: di pic kl di click ada tuh size per tgl 31 july 2010...

----------


## Budi Bali

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Budi Bali

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gooosy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Budi Bali

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waterkeeper

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gooosy

Thx info nya, om waterkeeper.

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Pauran

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Budi Bali

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gooosy

Mantap kolam nya, terlihat lebih panjang dari swimming pool yg olympic size. Bukan ikan koi aja yg bisa tambah gede, mungkin para pemiliknya jg bisa tambah tinggi kalo ikut renang d sana, hehe =). Thx untuk update foto kolam GO nya, om SBW.

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Budi Bali

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## purawinata

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Budi Bali

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## a.isli

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

FOTO FOTO KUNJUNGAN PESERTA DALAM NEGERI, Akhir pekan  minggu kemaren...



Peserta go paling gede kayanya nih,,,


foto foto peserta



Kolam ikan customer samurai koi center

----------


## a.isli

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

> wkwkwk kalo itu macan beneran om


Pantes om helmy mukanya 'muda terusss".......hahaha...

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## e4gler4y

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## charlesp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

> Om Om Panitia, Kapan nih penjuriannya? thx


kalau tidak salah.....GO diperpanjang sampai Januari deh om....sebentar saya tanya konfirmasinya dulu yach....

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Budi Bali

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ceem

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Budi Bali

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Budi Bali

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rova

wah kl ada lomba foto, makin rame nih..  ::

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Budi Bali

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Budi Bali

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

*UPDATE HASIL PENGUKURAN DESEMBER 2010 :*
*PARTISIPANT SAKAI	*
1. Handy Yusran (monscine) (indo) SFF-5 *#50cm
* 2. Alan Sim (yysim88 ) (M'sia). SFF-29 *#48cm*
3. Kueh Chek Ping (yysim88 ) (M'sia). SFF-19 *#54cm*
4. Sim Wei Ann (yysim88 ) (M'sia).SFF-21 *#54cm*
5. Daniel Lee (danlee) (M'sia). SFF-8 *#48cm*
6. Amirol Misli (kemeer) (Brunei). SFF-43 *#54cm*
7. Indra Wilis ( IndraW) (Indo). SFF-28 *#50cm*
8. Achmad soni (sbw) (indo). SFF-3 *#54cm*
9. Andy Sitt (andysitt) (M'sia).SFF-47 *#50cm*
10. Effendi Gazali (effendig) (Indonesia). SFF-41 *#57cm*
11. Vincent Cheang (Cheangv) (S'pore). SFF-31 *#51cm*
12. Alvin Harirahardjo (waterkeeper) (Indonesia) SFF-34 *#55cm*
13. Hendro Wirawan (HendroW) (Indonesia). SFF-49 *#52cm*
14. Sam & Sally (bibikoi) (Malaysia). SFF-36 *#56cm*
15. Paul Purawinata (Purawinata) (indonesia). SFF-46 *#60cm*
16. Spencer Tan (st8800 ) (S'pore). SFF-32 *#51cm*
17. Sarkaaj Singh (dheensay) MALAYSIA. SFF-27 *#50cm*
18. Reynaldo Vidella (dodo) (Indonesia). SFF-50 *#47cm*
19. Teddy Setiawan (e4gler4y) (Indonesia)  SFF-4 *#52cm*
20. Kelvin Bay (kelvinbay) (S'pore). SFF-24 *#48cm*
21. Martinus Pauran (Martinus) (Indonesia). SFF-30 *#53cm*
22. Paulino (koi88 (Indonesia). SFF-9 *#47cm*
23. Hafidzuddin Che Din aka Deen (deenblitzed) (MALAYSIA) SFF-25 *#55cm*
24. Alex Tungadi (alex_ctp) (Indonesia). SFF-23 *#52cm*
25. Hadi Irawan (irwhadi) (Indonesia).	 SFF-42 *#57cm*
26. Andri (asantoso) (Indonesia )	 SFF-38 *#56cm*
27. Rahmat (Cantonguy) (Indonesia) SFF-33 *#54cm*
28. Ricky Poernawan (ricky) (Indonesia)  SFF-26 *#50cm*
29. Budi Sanjaya (monscine) (Indonesia). SFF-37 *#52cm*
30. Hartono sukwanto (sbw) (indonesia). SFF-35 *#53cm*
31. Andy Yufan (monscine) (Indonesia)	 SFF-48 *#49cm*
32. Indra Zainal (monscine) (Indonesia). SFF-15 *#54cm*
33. Harry Luhur (monscine) (Indonesia). SFF-44 *#47cm*
34. Daniel (monscine) (Indonesia). SFF-40 *#55cm*
35. Eko Oktavianto (monscine) (Indonesia). SFF-14 *#52cm*
36. Hasan Odil Kokoy (monscine) (Indonesia). SFF-18 *#46cm*
37. Nino Norman (sbw) (Indonesia)  SFF-45 *#48cm*
38. Hendrawan sudarpo (sbw) (Indonesia). SFF-10 *#49cm*
39. Djuju suryana (sbw) (Indonesia). SFF-1 *#53cm*
40. Albert Go (Sbw) (Brunei). SFF-17 *#52cm*
41. Surya santosa / Aming (sbw) (Indonesia). SFF-12 *#52cm*
42. Dani purnama (sbw) (Indonesia). SFF-39 *#54cm*
43. Hardianto (sbw) (Indonesia).  SFF-20 *#54cm*
44. Charles phoea (sbw) (Indonesia). SFF-11 *#49cm*
45. limjohan (sbw) (Indonesia). SFF-6 *#50cm*
46. Ahmad Iden (sbw) (Indonesia). SFF-7 *#50cm*
47. Bonny (sbw) (Indonesia). SFF-16 *#49cm*
48. Lili Mulyadi (sbw) (Indonesia). SFF-22 *#54cm*
49. Didi Wikara (sbw) (Indonesia) SFF-2 *#53cm*
50. Candra winata (sbw) (Indnesia) SFF-13 *#49cm*

*PARTISIPANT DAINICHI*.
1. Tomi Lebang (Arungtasik) (Indonesia) .DKF-16 *#45cm*
2. David Soon (DavidSoon) (S'pore).DKF-6 *#54cm*
3. Chris Lee (DavidSoon) ( S'pore ).DKF-49 *#43cm*
4. Frankie Ong (DavidSoon) ( Spore ).DKF-45 *#47cm*
5. Joseph Ang (DavidSoon) ( S'pore ).DKF-40 *#51cm
* 6. Kelvin Wang (DavidSoon) ( S'pore ).DKF-43 *#51cm*
7. Yulius Sesunan (YBS) (Ind).DKF-30 *#48cm*
8. Riwin Homan (cantonguy) (Indonesia).DKF-48 *#44cm*
9. William Wong (cookcpu) (S'pore) .DKF-46 *#45cm*
10. Poh Beng (koinutx) (S'pore) .DKF-7 *#49cm*
11. Jeff Leong (Carpa Diem) (M'sia).DKF-50 *#44cm*
12. F.P. SOO ( YAMAKOSHI M'SIA ) .DKF-5 *#47cm*
13. Robby Iwan (Cantonguy) (Indonesia) .DKF-34 *#49cm*
14. Yohanes Yusup (sbw) (Indonesia) .	DKF-20 *#47cm*
15. Jacky Ong [ JK KOI CENTRE-Singapore ].DKF-42 *#45cm*
16. Haryanto P. (Sbw) (Indonesia) .DKF-18 *#44cm*
17. Herman Witono (Sbw) (Indonesia) .DKF-15 *#45cm*
18. Hendrawan Sudarpo (Sbw) (Indonesia) .	DKF-26 *#50cm*
19. Jonkie Budiman (Sbw) (Indonesia) .DKF-3 *#46cm*
20. Didi Wikara (Sbw) (Indonesia) .DKF-14 *#49cm*
21. Bony (Sbw) (Indonesia) .DKF-32 *#48cm*
22. Albert Go (Sbw) (Brunei) .DKF-19 *#46cm*
23. Ariyanto (Techno) (Indonesia) .DKF-44 *#44cm*
24. Jason (koitnux) (Singapore) .DKF-36 *#47cm*
25. Kuncoro Tanudirjo (Sbw) (Indonesia) .DKF-17 *#41cm*
26. Harry Luhur (monscine) (Indonesia) .DKF-38 *#50cm*
27. KC Ong (Sunshine) (Brunei) .DKF-27 *#49cm*
28. Handy Yusran (monscine) (Indonesia).DKF-47 *#47cm*
29. Fentjie Iriandi (Sbw) (Indonesia) .DKF-11 *#45cm*
30. Achmad Soni (Sbw) (Indonesia) .DKF-28 *#50cm*
31. Dody Chandra (Sbw) (Indonesia) .DKF-29 *#50cm*
32. Wahyudi (Sbw) (Indonesia) .DKF-24 *#46cm*
33. Candra winata (Sbw) (Indonesia) .DKF-12 *#51cm*
34. Lili Mulyadi (Sbw) (Indonesia) .DKF-22 *#45cm*
35. Agustinus Foe (Sbw) (Indonesia) .DKF-33 *#50cm*
36. Yanto widjaya (Sbw) (Indonesia) .DKF-10 *#49cm*
37. Rusli (sbw) (Indonesia).	DKF-31 *#49cm*
38. Setiabudi (sbw) (Indonesia).DKF-37 *#47cm*
39. Mr. Omosako-san (sbw) (Japan).DKF-2 *#46cm*
40. Mr. Ryuki-san (sbw) (Japan).DKF-9 *#41cm*
41. Candra winata (sbw) (Indnesia).DKF-4 *#50cm*
42. Mr.Sensuke-san (sbw) (Japan).DKF-1 *#41cm*
43. Siswanto Basuki (sbw)(Indonesia).DKF-13 *#46cm*
44. Rahmad Dienta (sbw)(Indonesia).DKF-41 *#38cm*
45. Ryuki Narita (sbw) (Japan).DKF-21 *#48cm*
46. Bambang Wibiyanto (sbw)(Indonesia).DKF-25 *#44cm*
47. John Huyen (sbw)(Indonesia).DKF-35 *#50cm*
48. Ryuki Narita (sbw) (Japan)	DKF-23 *#45cm*
49. KFC (sbw)(Indonesia) DKF-8 *#45cm*
50. Chandra Winata(sbw)(Indonesia)	DKF-39 						*#45cm*

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## charlesp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fayzacantik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## charlesp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## charlesp

> Waduh, kohakunya keok semua sama sanke ha3....
> @om charlesp
> 
> 49 cm berat ya lawan sanke 60 cm



Waduh jangan gitu dong Dra, itu kan kayak David vs Goliath, kasihan kohaku gw, wkwkwkw paling sekarang cuman bisa harepin dapat IPAD aja nih LOL  ::

----------


## Budi Bali

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rova

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rova

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Budi Bali

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rubbie

coba coba prediksi ah calon2 gc nya dari mataku  sakai 12,25,28,37,45

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rubbie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Budi Bali

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Budi Bali

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ice

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Bony

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Budi Bali

nomer yg di pic itu ngak cocok dengan yang nomer ikannya ya?

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Budi Bali

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waterkeeper

count me in Om Han ... siap ditempatin di tim mana aja, nemenin om limjohan makan juga boleh. hehehe

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## e4gler4y

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iyos

nyesel d gk ikut GO ini...kpn adain lg om handy..??

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Budi Bali

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Budi Bali

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

> mantapppppppp


Titip pia Legong ya broooooo  ::  *mumpung.com*

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Budi Bali

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waterkeeper

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

> BRANGKATZZZ ! 
> Siapa lagi yang berangkat nih ?


Pada berangkat pake kapal selam semua bro Alvin...tau2 nyampe :P


Btw, voting password seperti sdh dikirim melalui PM ke nama masing-masing. Foto juara dari Sakai dan Dainichi akan di upload jam 11 ini. Gunakan hak pilih Anda untuk menentukan Grand Champion. Anda yang menentukan juaranya !!!  :Clap2: 

Jangan lupa untuk mencamtukan password yg sudah diterima dari forum ini agar pilihan Anda dianggap SAH.

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## odil kokoy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asantoso

Wowww  :First:   ....   :Thumb: 

Terima kasih kepada Samurai Koi, panitia Asia GO, dan peserta2 yang memilih ikan ini  ::  hehehe

Toppp abiss ...  :Dance:  :Dance: 







> Pertama-tama, panitia penjurian memohon maaf karena ada gangguan teknis koneksi internet yang tidak dapat mengupload file video yang cukup besar dari kedua juara dari masing-masing breeder.
> 
> Dari hasil perhitungan suara, hasilnya adalah sebagai berikut :
> 
> Dari peserta yang datang ke lokasi penjurian :
> Jumlah : 31 orang
> Sakai : 27 suara
> Dainichi : 2 suara
> Abstain : 2 suara
> ...

----------


## Budi Bali

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Anggit

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## odil kokoy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waterkeeper

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waterkeeper

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Berbagi sedikit hasil foto2 kemarin :

Suasana Penjurian Sakai dan Dainichi 










Pak Presiden pun hadir :

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asantoso

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

> Once again thanks much much to om Handy + Sponsor2 + Samurai Koi + Panitia ya .... 
> ikutan GO ini gak ada ruginya ... garansi female, ikan nya toPP, dan hadiah2nya juga topp abiss hehehe  
> Ini ada foto Prize Nisai Showa dari Sakai ... thanks to om Achmad Sony utk supply fotonya ....


om hadiah nisainya jadi dua ekor.... satu lagi di singapura belum dikirim...

----------


## Bony

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Bony

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Bony

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asantoso

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

> Om-2 Panitia, 
> mau tanya, kapan ya Dainichi Showa + FD Floating-nya dikirim ke saya. Sorry saya bertanya ini, karena sudah 3 bulan lebih gak ada kabarnya.
> Thanks sebelumnya.


Sdg saya tanyakan lagi ke pihak Samurai pak Andri. Saya kira sudah beres, krn waktu itu pihak Jacky Koi Centre nya katanya sdh koordinasi dgn pihak Samurai utk pengiriman hadiahnya. Mohon info ke saya jika masih belum memperoleh jawaban, agar saya bisa koordinasikan spy cepat ditindaklanjuti.

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asantoso

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

